# Tour de Julian updates and Borrego Springs Century



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

We have had a lot of inquiries concerning the upcoming Tour de Julian scheduled for Sat and Sun November 10th and 11th. The fires did not affect the area and the event is on as planned.

For complete details visit the web site at www.julianactive.com

We are now accepting entries for our upcoming Borrego Springs Century scheduled for Saturday January 26th, 2008. This is Southern California's finest desert century with rides from 35 to 100 miles. No stop lights and light traffic.

We hope to see you at one of our upcoming events!


----------

